# Framebuilding Swap Thread



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

This is the spot to post up things you:

Have and don't need.
Need and don't have.
Don't have and don't need, but want anyway.

Thanks to Francis, Gregg, and Walt for allowing us to do this. It should help out a lot of folks. Remember, no overt SELLING of items. If you've got something valuable, please don't forget to use the MTBR Classifieds. It beats the snot out of Craigslist.

I suggest contacting people via Private Messaging. Work out the details there.

And, now, I introduce Framebuilding Swap Thread 3000...

Edit: This is Walt. One more thing - please edit your post as things get traded off, rather than posting a new one every time.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

What I've got:
2 Paragon geared inserts
9 nice, cast triple cable stops
9 Surly housing guides
many machined, cylindrical (no flat on bottom) cable stops
Many 6mm (old-school/moto-sized) single cable stops. Cylindrical, no flat.
2 pair Paragon track dropouts 4130
1 pair Paul Component dropouts (with adjusters)
1 pair cast SS dropouts (Lon Shen?)
1/16 ceriated tungsten
37mmx100mm-ish heavy-walled TT head tube scraps.

What I need:
Hooded 4130 or stainless dropouts, GEARED. Breezer, Salsa, Paragon.
New Starret constant-pitch hole saws.
New Nicholson files, SMOOTH
Lanthanated tungsten.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of BMX length (53-55cm) tubes. They are 35mm Verus HT with 1/7/1 walls.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 
1. bi-ovalized Columbus tubes from Ibis that were used on their tandem frames between the BB shells . 60+ tubes
2. Original Skyway TA tube sets - 50+
3. Various BMX frame parts - dropouts , BMX BB shells etc.

Want / Need ?
Production tooling 
Rare or old dropouts or braze on's 
What else you got that you dont need ?


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I have (I believe) 4 sets of Paragon sliders. Need to get pictures taken.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not much into working with lugs, so I have a bunch of road-ish HT lug "sets", BB, DO (front and rear), SS yokes, fork crowns (1"), and ST/TT lugs.............I am willing to *trade *for tubes (fork or frame), CS, mountain DO (geared or SS), or slotted disk brake tabs.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I have an interest in custom framebuilding I'd like to trade for a life?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I have
> 1. bi-ovalized Columbus tubes from Ibis that were used on their tandem frames between the BB shells . 60+ tubes
> 2. Original Skyway TA tube sets - 50+


What are the specs on these?


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

have:

Pacenti Rando Crown - GONE
16mm LAN 71 miter cutter - Brand new (thought I lost it, bought another one, found the original buried in the drawer)

want:

good stuff


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Off the top of my head*

Have:

HOXPLATST1 tubes - these are .65/.5/.75 seat tubes. Super sick for weightweenie road bikes (and I don't think they're made anymore, either) but I don't really build any of those, so they have been sitting for maybe 6 years? I think I have like 15 of them.

Tons of cheap tab-type front fork dropouts in a couple different configurations.

Tons of "overlapping finger" type hose/housing guides. I use the Bikelugs stainless ones, I think these ones suck. Maybe you like them, though, and want them. I have a big bag of probably 100.

Pile of unicrown fork blades. I think they are True Temper. They are for mountain bikes, 430mm length maybe? I build a unicrown once in a blue moon, they are useless to me. No idea why I got them. I can provide better specs if anyone is interested.

Want:

-Surprise me.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah, I just found a Ritchey Break-Away kit, inc cable splitters. It's for a ø31.8 downtube. **SOLD**

Oh, I also have some Turner parts that I'll probably never use that could make for a nice project bike or two. I also have the tech drawings for the pivot point locations and designs which I'd be happy to email to anyone that wants the parts.

Qty.1 set of black older Sultan/Flux rockers
Qty.1 set of black new Sultan/Flux rockers (Last ones before DW-Link)
Qty.1 set of OD Green ceramic coated new Sultan/Flux rockers (Last ones before DW-Link)

Qty.1 Sultan Complete rear end, used, horst link version
Qty.1 Sultan complete rear end, new, non-horst, Titanium ceramic coating.

I also have 2-3 Manitou air shocks to match.

Probably prefer to sell the whole lot if I can. Would be a nice fun Ventana alternative.


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I have some stuff laying around that I'll likely never ever ever use. I'm not a framebuilder, but I'd be willing to trade for just about anything, maybe some components or beer, or even some bike related shirts (provided your ok with someone who is fat and ugly rocking your companys tshirts)

UBI 6AL-4V titanium weld wire, .045 x 36" full 10 sticks. Selling for $17.50 at UBI right now
http://www.bikeschool.com/store/index.cgi?id=63534262731&d=single&item_id=TI-W045&c=Welding_Supplies&sc=Weld_Wire&tc=

Clockwork alignment gage. I bought this from clockwork in 08. I think he ran a thread on this forum. I worked in a shop at the time and had access to an alignment table. I no longer work there and have no need for it. Ive never even used it. More info here:
http://www.clockworkbikes.com/alignment_gage.html

msc tools adjustable reamer. Fits eccentric BB shells (or anything else you wanna ream from 1 13/16" - 2 7/32". Industrial size M. Has been used 1 for one frame. 
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRIT2?PMAKA=02239135&PMPXNO=1699924&cm_re=ItemDetail-_-ResultListing-_-SearchResults

Let me know whatcha got. Cool retro one-off oddball stuff totally considered.:thumbsup:


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Evil4bc said:


> 2. Original Skyway TA tube sets - 50+


What? Seriously? Tell me more. I'd like to swap you something for a set of these. I had a 1984 TA that I stupidly sold when I got my first car--probably for something stupid like a subwoofer or an amp....

I almost had it back during college when the "kid" I sold it to enrolled but he dropped out before we made the deal. I don't want one bad enough to buy a used one for a fortune on eBay, but to make one sure would be fun. Does the set come with dropouts and fork blades too?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

So how many of those 25th anniversary Skyways were actually made?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

YES seriously !

Their pre mitered production skyway tube set's .
I have everything except right side fork drops , for some reason skyway was out of these when I was able to pick throught their stock .
PM me if you want to trade something for a set ot two of these 



jay_ntwr said:


> What? Seriously? Tell me more. I'd like to swap you something for a set of these. I had a 1984 TA that I stupidly sold when I got my first car--probably for something stupid like a subwoofer or an amp....
> 
> I almost had it back during college when the "kid" I sold it to enrolled but he dropped out before we made the deal. I don't want one bad enough to buy a used one for a fortune on eBay, but to make one sure would be fun. Does the set come with dropouts and fork blades too?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> So how many of those 25th anniversary Skyways were actually made?


I would say less than 100 
They had cases of tube set's jsut kicking it , some pre polished for chrome bikes still wrapped in paper  
The problem is they had a very limited # of the right front dropout's so they were only able to make frames with the drops they had , they wanted to get more made but the punch die was going to cost $$$$$$$$ to have one dane .
their could still be a few hundred pre mitered tube set's up their just chilling in the back warehouse .


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> What are the specs on these?


Spec's on the boom tubes -
Boom tubes gone -


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Man, this should be called the "Help! I'm a hoarder!" thread.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a couple shaft vises to off load. The dope for holding tubes.. on center.. while mitering. Can mount horiz or vert.

Scroll this thread for info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621928&highlight=shaft+vise

pm me.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a 1.125" Pacenti MTB crown that I'd trade for a 1" rando crown or.....


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I've got 35 and 38mm S&S couplings. Stainless for silver brazing...


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I've been lugging these things around with me for quite some time now and I think I'm gonna let them go finally .

I have 3 Specialized S-works FSR 4 bar rear ends - vintage 94" ??
*What i have : *
3 seatstay assemblies 
3 chainstay assemblies 
3 FOX ALPs 4r rear air shoks 
pivot hardware - I ton of bushings and little pins

*What I DO NOT HAVE that's still needed :*
The hard-anodized machined links 
Pivot dimensions or locations 
Supporting frame mounting hardware .

The idea years ago before I was really a frame builder was to make a DS version using these rear assemblies , Don't ask how I come across this stuff I just do .
So I have had the intention of making some knock off FSR's now for years but i no longer have access to a FSR of this vintage , nor the desire to really see this project though to the end properly.

I'm not going to let these go cheep , their cost me a grip originally when i got them so if your a builder with a eye for the vintage and want to make some knock off s-Works bikes these might be your ticket .

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Live Wire said:


> I have a 1.125" Pacenti MTB crown that I'd trade for a 1" rando crown or.....


I may have one. I'll check over the weekend.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

Francis Buxton said:


> I may have one. I'll check over the weekend.


Awesome...thanks!


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Guys, I'm keen to offload these Turner rear ends I mentioned earlier.

One has everything needed, just like the Ventana ones, but obviously you'd have to make your own mounting points and luckily I have the Technical Drawings for both the Sultan and Flux.

So, one is fully ceramic coated with everything needed, and that's for a Sultan. Includes a superlight Swinger X-Type SSL Manitou shock.

The other is a partial older style Flux kit, and has been used. With a quick scrub-up and powdercoat it would look like new. This kit includes a Manitou Swinger shock.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

I'm looking for a Pacenti MTB crown.
Marko


----------



## Mascobe (Jun 6, 2011)

*DW rear end, trade for?*

Frame builders! I have a DW-Link rear end that is in great condition and would make an awesome rear end for a custom made frame. I can give specs on shock and pivot placement if needed. PM me for more info.

Mascobe


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

*pile of 2% thoriated tungstens*

2 New 3/32
2 Used 3/32 one about 6.5" one about 4"
5 New 1/16
6 New .040
1 Used .040 about 4"

Shoot me an offer, just want them gone.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Flux rear kit is SOLD, Sultan one is still available (see above)


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

I have some Breeze-In style dropouts I'd like to trade for Single Speed ends or 2 rear disc tabs(per dropout set). 
Available with or without single eyelets


----------



## cmp2 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Looking For Ellsworth '03 Swing Arm*

I used all my mooney I saved this summer to buy an used Ellsworth '03 Joker. I seem to have gotten burned because there was a crack along the swing arm dropin where the derailleur hanger that had been welded and failed four days after I got it. Ellsworth was nice enough to look at it but say they can't do anything to fix it - or don't want to I guess if it might not work (Iam willing to do anything). Anyone know where I can get another swing arm or any ideas how to do some kind of repair??


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

cmp2- Try contacting Eastern Bicycles, the BMX company. They produced some FS frames using this rear end, but only for a short time. They may have some left over.
Good Luck! I loved those Joker frames.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Turner rear ends are both SOLD!


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a bunch of True Temper VERO-1 1.125" x .9/.6/.9mm PM me if interested. - Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## Stumpjumper26 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking for some a used frame fixture, or mitering jig for seat/chain stay. Also any Titanium tube scraps for practice PM me if you have ,or have a lead.


----------



## ryan19556 (Dec 11, 2011)

DAM you have allot of parts lol


----------



## Generalcuz (Aug 3, 2008)

*Machinist Tools F/S*

Hey everyone,

A machinist my grandfather used to employ at his company just passed away. He left behind some neat tools and parts which could help an aspiring framebuilder or simply someone who is getting started or someone who likes nice things. Also, a neat side story is that this gentleman was alive during World War 2 and worked as a machinist in a factory in Ambridge PA, which manufactured parts for Browning firearms and Northrop Grumman. Neat to think that these tools might have been used to calculate the precision of such historically important pieces of history such as a 50 cal or aileron for a plane.

PM me if you're interested.

Below is a matching Brown and Sharpe micrometer and protractor. Both in good used condition. The second picture shows some dust that sort of looks like rust on the micrometer. It is not rust but some dust from sitting in a tool chest for decades.

$115.00 plus shipping. 




Also have a fork and headset off an unknown bike. Might be useful for something. Could shine up nicely. Just couldn't throw it away. $10.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought this was supposed to be a swap thread, not a "want to buy" or "for sale" thread.

Walt?


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently acquired a 6" swivel bridgeport vise. Its too big for my machine. Its old, but works very well. Has been hit with a drill bit quite a few times.

Would like to trade for a 4" swivel vise or will sell it for cheap.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a small haul of mostly dropouts but also some DKG seat collars, Thomson post and stem spares, Arundel and King stainless cages, etc etc.. Everything is brand new.

x2 DKG 34.9 black
x2 DKG 29.4 black (I think)
x2 DKG 29.2 black (I think)
x5 DKG 28.6 silver
pair Thomson seatpost cradles black
x1 Thompson X1 faceplate
pair Paragon slider inserts disc singlespeed
pair Llewellyn dropouts
pair Salsa stainless horizontals (nabbed a pair before they stopped selling them)
x2 pair regular Salsa dropouts
pair Ti Paragon Wright track
pair custom modified Breezers 72g
assorted Llewellyn limpets
pack Jagwire stick on hydro guides
King baseplate stainless
Stainless Arundel and King cage
PMW mini wrights stainless
Llewellyn front dropouts
PMW road brake bridge
HOX2DT01 already mitred, usable length 650mm.

I'm not trading any of this, it's all available at offers over 80% retail (except the stuff they don't make any more). Ultimately I'd like to sell the whole lot in one lot so email me any reasonable offers - I've been hoarding most of this stuff for years are really don't need any of it.

Questions? Don't PM me, email me - infoATthylacinecyclesDOTcom


----------



## poweroffice (May 25, 2012)

*nice*

some nice stuff on here.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Warwick,

What's going on with those Salsa hooded verticals?

Are the windows machined in or just markered-on?

And are the parts here in the U.S.?


----------



## uh yeah (Jun 14, 2012)

look at cines set.... I wish that was mine.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey All,

I recently just posted my intro and am a hobbiest on my way to my first frame. I'm in search of any scrap tubing ends or pieces I could use for practicing my brazing skills and tube mitering. Happy to pay for shipping and a little for you efforts. Just don't want to buy new tubes only to mess em all up practicing

Thanks!


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

I probably got enough to get another box's worth. Email me. [email protected]

Ryan


----------



## briderdt (Dec 14, 2012)

MannaDesigns said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I recently just posted my intro and am a hobbiest on my way to my first frame. I'm in search of any scrap tubing ends or pieces I could use for practicing my brazing skills and tube mitering. Happy to pay for shipping and a little for you efforts. Just don't want to buy new tubes only to mess em all up practicing
> 
> Thanks!


I see you're from Mukilteo... I volunteered at 2nd Cycle in Tacoma last week, and they've got several throw-away frames that go through their shop regularly. Not exactly in your neighborhood, though. They sell them for scrap metal, so offering them a few bucks to take them off their hands would be good business. I plan to drop by there soon to get more frames to cut up for practice tubing. I've got a couple in my garage now... Maybe there's a similar shop in your area (or a bike co-op)? That and dumpster-diving could be your best bets.


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Tracking number should be in your inbox.

Ryan



MannaDesigns said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I recently just posted my intro and am a hobbiest on my way to my first frame. I'm in search of any scrap tubing ends or pieces I could use for practicing my brazing skills and tube mitering. Happy to pay for shipping and a little for you efforts. Just don't want to buy new tubes only to mess em all up practicing
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks a bunch!



RCP FAB said:


> Tracking number should be in your inbox.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

MannaDesigns said:


> Awesome! Thanks a bunch!


Tubes arrived last night, looking forward to gettin' started with the practice!

Filler and flux on the way from HJ.

Now I just need my hole saws....


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Are straight up sales okay in here? (If not, should I just make a thread?)

Get some very marked down PMW 44mm head tubes. Small amounts of surface rust, quite usable. I reside in St Paul, if you're local let's just meet up.

Paragon Machine Works steel 44mm ID head tubes, 130mm and 115mm lengths - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

HINT: Absurdly low offers acceptable. Move them out of here!


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

You have 3 of each size? I'll probably take all 6 of them, email me at [email protected] and we will work out the details.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

.............Gone! Thanks


----------



## briderdt (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm a newb, so really don't have anything to trade... What would you want per set shipped to 98374? Also, from the HJ site it lists length as 426... I'm not where I can measure things, but I'm assuming these would be for 26" wheel forks, yes?


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Ive done 26" and cross forks with them. Whats your email?


----------



## briderdt (Dec 14, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Emailed you. Thanks.


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Scrap bin it goes.


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

8 Pairs of paragon front dropouts with 1" flange. www.paragonmachineworks.com - DR2046SteelFrontDropout114Roundx1Flange

Trade for the 1-1/4" flange dropouts, or 15mm front dropouts, but want to do it in one deal. 5 or 6 pairs of what I need for the 8 pairs of these.


----------

